# Timing Belt Change Observation



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I had my timing belt changed this summer along with the water pump due to a pump leaking.I have noticed now that the weather here is getting colder the car runs differently than previous winters.Previous winters the car would cough,sputter and miss when I gave it some gas after starting and while driving away for the first few minutes.Now the car doesn't do that,its still a little sluggish at first but no missing etc. I wonder if the previous belt was a little off (timing and/or injection wise) or vice versa.Anyone have any thoughts? The power seems the same however the engine seems to run smoother all around.


----------

